# a black "hoe"



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

White Trash.....Can.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lol.... ok thats good


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Brown Hole


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

lmao. "black hoe" on google image search.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wtf sick


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> wtf sick


agreed

if i may request...can you remove that pic? its not even remotely funny. thank god i wasnt eating


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

lament configuration said:


> wtf sick


agreed

if i may request...can you remove that pic? its not even remotely funny. thank god i wasnt eating
[/quote]

Are you gonna cry about everything I do, quit bein a bi*ch.
The mods can remove it if they want, but it is art.
Surprised you don't got one of them hangin over your fireplace lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Are you gonna cry about everything I do, quit bein a bitch.
> The mods can remove it if they want, but it is art.
> *Surprised you don't got one of them hangin over your fireplace lol*












just to clarify...ultra close ups of peoples assholes is now considered art work?
guess calling something art work makes it acceptable to shove in peoples faces


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Are you gonna cry about everything I do, quit bein a bitch.
> The mods can remove it if they want, but it is art.
> *Surprised you don't got one of them hangin over your fireplace lol*












just to clarify...ultra close ups of peoples assholes is now considered art work?
guess calling something art work makes it acceptable to shove in peoples faces
[/quote]

The artist seems to think so even if we don't.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lmao, imagine buying that "art work" for someone as a gift

"HERE YA GOOOOOOOOO!" "i think itll look great with the new house!"

just the blank stares and ominously quiet room to follow


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> lmao, imagine buying that "art work" for someone as a gift
> 
> "HERE YA GOOOOOOOOO!" "i think itll look great with the new house!"
> 
> just the blank stares and ominously quiet room to follow


 Thanksgiving diner would be great.
Your boss your family or even the inlaws. My father in law would piss himself.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wow this was a funny thread...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

man hole


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

haha! Priceless


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

bung hole


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Boobies....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

a stink hole.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

manhole cover

















*****


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Buried Pipe:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

*******!!!!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/e1/Mr-Brains-*******-Pack.jpg/711px-Mr-Brains-*******-Pack.jpg


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cream pie


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Weiner









Bearded clam


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Black c*ck


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Blower:


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

wet p*ssy









huge c*ck


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

titicaca


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wet Hairy Beaver










Hairy Pie


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Balls Deep*










Peter Hangin'










Loose Ass


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Snatch.......... block


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Facial


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

If you have ever done this.....shame on you. I have had it happen and it sucks!!!! I lived with my friend for a while and he was always drunk. I had 2 girls come over one night and we were drinking. He liked this one chick I guess but never told me. Well one of the girls passed out in my bed as well as him in his bed. So I am getting ready to get it on with this chick when he comes walking out and sits right next to us and passes out! Well we moved to his bed and he showed up back there to!!. She finally said lets stop!! I was pissed cause she was from outta town and leaving that next evening!! Ended up doing her during the day the next day LOL but still it was bullshit!!

C*CK BLOCK!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

*FAT HAIRY BLACK BITCH*


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> *FAT HAIRY BLACK BITCH*


LOLOLOL!!! It did not show up at first and I was expecting a big fat hairy black bitch!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> *FAT HAIRY BLACK BITCH*


Fail but is sounds funny!!!!
[/quote]
"Fail but is sounds funny?"


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ass to Mouth


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Shaft


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Tits


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Dirty Sanchez










Donkey Punch


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Cleveland Steamer


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Rusty fish hook








Hot Carl
















Hot Lunch


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

poop shoot


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Muff Diver








Tossed Salad








My personal favourite


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Huge Load


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Spanking the monkey?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

pearl necklace


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I cant believe nobody has got this one yet....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

A White Cracker


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

angry pirate


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Reach Around










Plum Smugglers










Banana Hammock


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Hahha i took this picture at work, this semi was parked in the alley and we have a Chinese restaurant next door. I thought it was funny at least(took with my phone)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

c*ck ring


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Huge Cans


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

The Shocker










Or
Two in the pink, one in the stink.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Butt Darts or Ass Darts









Busted Muff


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

putting a stick in the hole.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hard nipples









Double Penetration


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol @ this thread


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hall of Fame?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Red Rocket...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Huge Dump


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Limp c*ck

















Hard c*ck


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

no need for a caption










carpet licker


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

rusty trombone








clevland steamer


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> rusty trombone
> View attachment 171171
> 
> 
> ...


 i had the idea but could not find the right pic. good call


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

joefish219 said:


> i had the idea but could not find the right pic. good call


google image search


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Among the things I don't want to know..."rusty trombone"?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Among the things I don't want to know..."rusty trombone"?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?...=rusty+trombone


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

ChilDawg said:


> Among the things I don't want to know..."rusty trombone"?


Proper application of the Rusty Trombone.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^except she's missing a necessary component


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Pittsburgh Platter









Gaylord Perry









Change Machine









Passadena Mudslide









Roman Helmet









Morraccan Meatball









Bulgarian Gasmask









Alabama Hot Pocket









Disappearing Panda









Boston Pancake


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Deep Throat


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

rectum

trouser snake:









ballcock


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ass hat


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Reverse Cowgirl










Missionary Position










Doggy Style


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

obvious


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

C*m Guzzler


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for making me lose my chew spit on my keyboard. Asshats... lol


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

the walrus, better than a rusty trumpet any day


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ i agree!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ROFL this thread is hilarious









brown trout and chili dog!!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ass Chaser









Butt Pirate


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> titicaca


HUH??


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ass Clown


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> I cant believe nobody has got this one yet....


got this one? meaning you have got "Tea bagged"?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Turd Burglur


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

notaverage said:


> titicaca


HUH??
[/quote]

Lake Titicaca. "Titty-Caca*"

*Take note: even though someone else has been spelling it "kaka" for a long time and all over the boards, too, this is the true Spanish spelling of the Spanish word for sh*t.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ass Munch


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Pink taco









One Eyed Monster!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wang


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> titicaca


HUH??
[/quote]

Lake Titicaca. "Titty-Caca*"

*Take note: even though someone else has been spelling it "kaka" for a long time and all over the boards, too, this is the true Spanish spelling of the Spanish word for sh*t.
[/quote]

Hmm...I'd have to say no, caca is more like poop, sh!t=mierda in spanish.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Poop


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Douche Bag


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

JAC said:


> Hmm...I'd have to say no, caca is more like poop, sh!t=mierda in spanish.


Fair enough. But there has been a member here trying to pass it off as kaka (perhaps to subvert the swear filter, or perhaps out of ignorance).


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Hmm...I'd have to say no, caca is more like poop, sh!t=mierda in spanish.


Fair enough. But there has been a member here trying to pass it off as kaka (perhaps to subvert the swear filter, or perhaps out of ignorance).
[/quote]

^and that member is?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Thanks for making me lose my chew spit on my keyboard. Asshats... lol


Ass Hat


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

"Yogurt Slinger"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lol, thanks for the great posts guys. It feels good to be back


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hey I got a new one!

Camel toe


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

bobme said:


> hey I got a new one!
> 
> Camel toe


can also be found on pg 3


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hmmm crap


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Mound


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

rusty sheriff's badge


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

smoking my sausage


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

psychofish said:


> "Yogurt Slinger"


i'm confused about this one..just because it comes up in google doesn't mean it applies.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

fuzzy muff


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

notaverage said:


> I cant believe nobody has got this one yet....


got this one? meaning you have got "Tea bagged"?
[/quote]

No, meaning you are lucky i haven't had a chance tea bag you for being a 









Big Red Douche Bag


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

brown trout


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Old Seaman


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

a wiener.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

There has already been red rocket lol

Cum Thresher


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

bah


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

dirty balls.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Droppin kids off at the pool.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

a ***.


----------

